# First 2007 Babies Banded........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

and that's the YEAR 2007, not the number of babies banded!!  
A couple of the bands may come off and have to be redone, but at least 4 of the babies were big enough.........
They are all 6 days old today. I've got 6 more to band tomorrow.
NOTE: *CRICKET*.......the second pic is Roosevelts's grandbabies...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Lord love them because I do. Renee, they are ADORABLE, CUTE, BEAUTIFUL, etc.......well, you get the picture of how much I like them. 

The first picture is really cute showing how big the feet look.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I gave each and every one a little kiss on the head..............my husband saw the pics and said the little one in the last picture is going to loose his band. LOL He probably will cause it was no problem at all putting it on. Believe it or not, I've never lost a band and couldn't find it. Sometimes I've had to do some REAL searching and crawling around in the muck under the aviaries, but I've always managed to find the ones that came off. Here's hoping to continue my record tomorrow morning when I go out and there are bands missing off of legs...............


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Renee, 

I have never banded any of my pigeons with a real band. I use the plastic bands with only a number. I was interested in how you band them. I noticed that in the back ground the bands are on a bar. Do you put the bands on the bar before you band each baby?

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Feather said:


> Renee,
> 
> I have never banded any of my pigeons with a real band. I use the plastic bands with only a number. I was interested in how you band them. I noticed that in the back ground the bands are on a bar. Do you put the bands on the bar before you band each baby?
> 
> Feather


That is actually some sort of rod that my husband had in a gun cleaning kit. The bands just fit on there perfectly and it's an easy way to keep them out in the loft and just pull them off as I need them. I'm sure there is a video somewhere of someone banding a bird. If no one can come up with it by tomorrow, I'll take my camera and husband out and make a little video of me banding one. Some of these guys are going to laugh I'm sure, cause I go through all this "stuff" when I band babies. I've never figured out how to hold one in my hand and just "put" the band on. I get out a towel, take the babies out of the bowl, lay them on the towel and get down with a toothpick to pull thier toe through and talk to them and then give them a little kiss on the head and tell them I'm sorry if it hurt a little and it'll be ok............well, you get the picture........  Most of the "guys" pick the baby up, have the band on it's leg in about 5 seconds flat and then put the baby back in the bowl.............I've seen them do it. It's MUCH MORE FUN MY WAY!!!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Renee, I have never seen it done. I think that it would be interesting to see. Especially your way, the right way.

Feather


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

OH RENEE! HOW ABSOLUTELY WONDERFUL! They are Delicious! Sooo cute and blue! I love them! I will congratulate Bonnie and Roosevelt! They are sure to be PROUD! Nice job! Why do I feel like a Grandma? huh? anyhow... I'm thrilled too!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the babies are adorable Renee

you just want to gently hug them ^_^


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What an adorable group of little dumplings.  

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, Those babies are so adorable. They grow up so fast. Thanks for sharing


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I'm beginning to sound like a parrot as I'm agreeing with everyone else!

I, too, would like to see how banding is done. Poor Mr. Squeaks has bands on BOTH legs! He's _special_... 

Actually, the band in the second and third pics DOES look like it would come right off! I keep forgetting about the "other" toe!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What sweet little shaggy babies! That last photo is adorable!!!


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

Great picture it's funny how they can get them off then you half to find them. I start at 7 days and try until the stay sometimes I use a strip of bandaid to keep them on.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, Your first batch of 2007 babies are adorable I wouldn't mind having some babies to watch and band


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

*Here is a question*

The eggs were laid in 2006 birds were born in 2007 you have some 2006 bands left over. What would you do?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SB_doves said:


> The eggs were laid in 2006 birds were born in 2007 you have some 2006 bands left over. What would you do?


There's not a lot that you can do with the old bands. If you band a 2007 baby with a 2006 band, it can't be raced as a young bird in 2007. It could be raced as an old bird in 2008, but I never put old bands on my birds. Just a personal thing. Some people do though. I will give away or sell my old bands if some one is looking for some just to have on a bird for identification purposes. I think this is what you are asking?
We actually have our bands numbered according to the year. 2002 we had 2000 number series, 2003 we had 3000 number series, etc.........so if I get a call that someone has one of my bird with the band number 5025, I automatically know that it's 2005 hatched bird.


----------



## SB_doves (Mar 18, 2006)

Lovebirds said:


> There's not a lot that you can do with the old bands. If you band a 2007 baby with a 2006 band, it can't be raced as a young bird in 2007. It could be raced as an old bird in 2008, but I never put old bands on my birds. Just a personal thing. Some people do though. I will give away or sell my old bands if some one is looking for some just to have on a bird for identification purposes. I think this is what you are asking?
> We actually have our bands numbered according to the year. 2002 we had 2000 number series, 2003 we had 3000 number series, etc.........so if I get a call that someone has one of my bird with the band number 5025, I automatically know that it's 2005 hatched bird.



Now for the bigger question can the Cowboys snap out of there funk and beat a banged up seahawk team?

Thanks I have a few 06 bands left and some babies almost ready to band. Please note these are not racing birds they are release white homers.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

SB_doves said:


> Now for the bigger question can the Cowboys snap out of there funk and beat a banged up seahawk team?
> 
> Thanks I have a few 06 bands left and some babies almost ready to band. Please note these are not racing birds they are release white homers.


It wouldn't hurt anything to use the 06 bands.............
Now........the Cowboys.......who the heck knows? I THOUGHT they could beat the Eagles TWICE...........I KNEW they could beat the Lions..........I didn't figure they would beat the Colts.........I was 0 for 4........ So, no predictions. If they win Sat. then I'll continue to root them on.....if they loose Sat........they are getting what they deserve IMO............


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Renee, your first 2007 babies are just the cutest!  

Looking forward to seeing the banding video as I've never seen banding being done before.

Please post pics of the next 'batch' of little ones to be formally identified...we can never get enough of these sweet babies.

Lindi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just made the video, well my husband did. I'm uploading it now. Will take a few minutes. I actually didn't snap any pics of the 4 I just banded.(Two weren't big enough.) Have to get them done tomorrow. They actually look just like the other six from yesterday. LOL I'll get the video up in a while...............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Updated pics.........*

They are now 10 days old and starting to show their colors. The first one is a picture of Roosevelt and Bonnie's grandbabies for Cricket........And the second one......well that is just the sweetest face.  That little bird is going to have a white head.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What adorable babies! Please update the pics of these babies when they get older. I'd love to see them with all their feathers on. 

Thanks


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Are they violet pink and blue???? I can't take it!!! I wish Roosevelt and Bonnie could view these photos Renee!!! How absolutely scrumptious!!! My heart is full for these new babies!!! You must be sooooo pleased! Congrats! I see Hey-zle in that last shot... dear birds..


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

They're adorable Renee! The Q-Tip stage.

Feather


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Are they violet pink and blue???? I can't take it!!! I wish Roosevelt and Bonnie could view these photos Renee!!! How absolutely scrumptious!!! My heart is full for these new babies!!! You must be sooooo pleased! Congrats! I see Hey-zle in that last shot... dear birds..


One is going to be a red bird like Bonnie and Bo, her son...the other looks to be a black/dark check. The mother of these two babies is actually a Grizzle, so I don't know if I'll get one like her or not..........probably not since I'd LOVE to have one.......


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Well heres hoping you get a grizzle somewhere along the road!!! You deserve it!!! Just beautiful, Renee... keep those photos coming! did you say video?? when can we see that?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

It's posted already..........titled "Baby banding Video"........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I honestly don't know what to say. They are some of the mosst precious pictures I have seen. The third one with Mom or Pop puffed out and the little one with its head leaning into the breast is so sweet it makes me tear up. Honestly. They are adorable.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> The third one with Mom or Pop puffed out...



yea, she was just about ready to slap the camera out of my hand.  so I took the pic real quick and got the heck outta there.........LOL


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh how precious. They are so cute, absolutely adorable.


Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just wonderful, Renee! Gosh, I guess we all love babies! Puff-Mama is great too .. 

Terry


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I honestly don't know what to say. They are some of the mosst precious pictures I have seen. The third one with Mom or Pop puffed out and the little one with its head leaning into the breast is so sweet it makes me tear up. Honestly. They are adorable.


Maggie, 

Do you see how that little baby is smiling?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep, Feather, I do see it. That picture says it all. I know Renee won't mind if I save it to look at again and again. I think everyone by now knows how much I loved Terry's picture of the beautiful Castor and FanTastic and this picture affects me the same way. Both pictures capture pure love between the parent and baby.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That last photo just hits an emotional chord. Simply beautiful!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*More Pictures.........*

Snapped a few more pictures tonight. Some of these babies are 12 days old now. Boy do they grow up fast. Second one is of Bo's babies for Cricket. (Bo is Roosevelt and Bonnies son)


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Renee, those are drop dead gorgeous, healthy, happy babies! Just wonderful!

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

hee hee... giggle giggle... what more can I say?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Babies are growing up FAST.........*

Most of these are 15 to 17 days old............the one in the last picture has decided he's to big to be in a bowl, so he's always climbing out and then laying BY the bowl........ OH....and Cricket.......the first one is BO's babies.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Here's a couple more..........I'm putting some pictures on our web site,,,seems I've run out of room here.......


----------



## Rooster2312 (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi Renee,

Thanks for showing us the latest photos of your babies. They are all so gorgeous...I want them all lol!!

Lindi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They're beautiful, Renee! I love the little yellow feather sprout "horns" on a couple of them  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, they are so gorgeous. I just love the little one in between the two nest bowls - he looks so content - and, the little black and white one just above is going to be a beautiful bird.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great looking babies, Renee!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

You are so blessed with all these little healthy and happy babies. They are just so cute!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Bo's babies look like Grandma!!!! She would be sooo pleased! they grow sooo fast! so glad you are getting photos. Make sure you share your photo website!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> Bo's babies look like Grandma!!!! She would be sooo pleased! they grow sooo fast! so glad you are getting photos. Make sure you share your photo website!



My web site is listed under my name in every post. You have to click on "2007 Young Birds" button and there's lots of pics there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*New pictures........*

pretty soon these babies are going to be grown and look like adults.........some are 20 days old today.  Seems like I just posted the first baby pics last week....... the last one is Bo's babies....I snapped the picture just as he pooped..........LOL


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Renee, 

They sure do grow fast...does seem like yesterday you were posting the pics 

They look great, contented and plump little dumplings and they still have the little yellow downy "horns" on their heads, lol


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They really are growing up fast, Renee! Darling little chubettes!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a great update, they are so cute at this age!


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

I still can't get over how amazingly fast these birds grow! Why didn't our teenagers do that?? Anyway, love the photos! Especially Bo's baby in poop pose!!! hee hee! Roosevelt would be embarassed for him or her! He is so proud and proper! Gramps is doing fine by the way... So is Grandma. She's been busy sitting on those dummies! Hey-zle laid two new eggs! I just confiscated them this afternoon... No babies around these cold parts! Not now anyway!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cricket said:


> I still can't get over how amazingly fast these birds grow! Why didn't our teenagers do that?? Anyway, love the photos! Especially Bo's baby in poop pose!!! hee hee! Roosevelt would be embarassed for him or her! He is so proud and proper! Gramps is doing fine by the way... So is Grandma. She's been busy sitting on those dummies! Hey-zle laid two new eggs! I just confiscated them this afternoon... No babies around these cold parts! Not now anyway!


yes they do grow up fast. After feeding this morning, I walked by one of the pens and one single bird was over eating out of the bowl. I stood and watched him a few minutes and after he got through, he went and climbed back in his nest bowl. He's only 17 days old. LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*More baby pics.......*

probably be the last for this round......until I get a group pic......these are 23 days old.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

one more.......


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
On your website, under 2007, young birds, the baby in the bowl, last picture. I love them all, but that one just makes me grin. Kid's dark on top and that big white belly. 
I really like the nest box plan. Think I'll have to talk the old geezer in to biulding me some.
daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> On your website, under 2007, young birds, the baby in the bowl, last picture. I love them all, but that one just makes me grin. Kid's dark on top and that big white belly.
> I really like the nest box plan. Think I'll have to talk the old geezer in to biulding me some.
> daryl


Well, I had the babies in the floor for a while this morning, but decided it was to cold. That one wasn't to thrilled about me picking it up and was trying to puff his self up and scare me..........


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, Your babies are really beautiful. They are growing up so fast. 

Cricket, I wish my teenagers would grow up fast .


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, they get cuter and cuter.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are just adorable, Renee! 

Terry


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

love the red babies! Did you decide on any names or pattern yet?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Great new pics, Renee! They are lookin' REAL GREAT!! Gonna be BEAUTIFUL BIRDS!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

*Moved into new home..........*

we moved the first 8 babies into the YB loft this morning. They seem to be taking it pretty well............the one in the second picture didn't get moved........I just couldn't resist that sweet face..........


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2007)

they are looking awesome and adorable there Renee ...I love that rainbow assortment of colors too ,I have a weak spot for the painted pigeons I do lol cant wait to see your second round


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Great looking youngsters, Renee! I hope they will fly well for you, too. I also enjoy all the colors, as most of the racing homer people I know just have blue checks and blue bars.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

They ARE adorable, Renee...all your babies always are such darlings. You take such good care of them and they have a wonderful home, truly


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Beautiful babies! Bet they do some great flying for you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are quite beautiful, Renee .. and .. yes .. that little sweet face with the feather sprout "horns" .. way, way too cute!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Those babies are just as huggible as ever, how can you resist not hugging them when you are close.  

Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> Those babies are just as huggible as ever, *how can you resist not hugging them when you are close. :*p
> 
> Thanks for sharing them.



Bet she doesn't, Tressa, IF she can catch 'em!  

Great morph patterns there, Renee! You certainly have the beauties!

HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, your little darlins are so cute. I love how they stay close to each other.


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Bo did Roosevelt and Bonnie PROUD! so darn delicious!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> Bet she doesn't, Tressa, IF she can catch 'em!
> 
> Great morph patterns there, Renee! You certainly have the beauties!
> 
> HUGS and SCRITCHES to ALL!!


OH, they are still easy to catch at this point.......but not for long......was in checking them out yesterday afternoon and saw a couple that I thought might not have gotten a drink of water, so I went and got the syringe. One of them was not real particular about me shoving water in his face.....but the other, once he realized what I was doing, gulped water, actually drank three 3cc syringes full...poor baby. I stuck his nose in the water jug, but he didn't drink, so this morning I went out and got the syringe and as soon as this little guy saw it, he came running, squeaking and took a drink. I then proceeded to dunk his nose again and this time he took a big drink on his own. I've seen him drink a couple of times today, BUT, if I go in with the syringe, he'll come over and stretch his little neck wanting me to give him water. He's so cute.....I don't even have to hold him, just hold it toward him and he drinks...well he drinks what doesn't run down the front of his chest.......think it's more of a game now..........


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How funny, Renee! Wonder how long you will be "supplier of liquid refreshment?"

Hearing about all the different personalities never ceases to amaze and enthrall!  

Give "water baby" an extra hug and scritch for me!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> How funny, Renee! Wonder how long you will be "supplier of liquid refreshment?"
> 
> Hearing about all the different personalities never ceases to amaze and enthrall!
> 
> Give "water baby" an extra hug and scritch for me!


Probably no more........I just came from the loft and he/she wasn't very interested........ but got a few others to drink for me........you really have to watch these new ones for a day or so.......I don't worry about them eating so much, I know they know how to do that, but the water is another story. You learn to spot the ones who haven't drank pretty easily.
We moved 9 more today so I've had to keep an eye on them.


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

Renee, Your babies are beautiful and have grown up so fast. I could just cuddle and give them kisses.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> I've seen him drink a couple of times today, BUT, if I go in with the syringe, he'll come over and stretch his little neck wanting me to give him water. He's so cute.......think it's more of a game now..........


Renee, all of the babies are just adorable.

Your post above reminds me of the time a few years ago with one of my guinea pigs. She was very, very ill....too ill to eat on her own, so for a number of days, I had to feed her a dr. prescribe "mush" several times a day with a syringe. It was the cutest thing! I'd squirt a little in her mouth and she'd chew it up and then patiently wait for me to wipe her mouth. The two of us really bonded through that experience and we both enjoyed it so much that even after she was able to eat on her own, we'd have a little feeding session once a day till the mush ran out....just for the fun of it. 

Linda


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Guess this will be the last picture of the first round. All 30 birds are in the YB loft now and have been for a few days. It was just too cold to go out and take a picture.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, what a bunch of little darlings. It's hard to believe they're this big. How soon will they go out on a trial fly?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, what a bunch of little darlings. It's hard to believe they're this big. How soon will they go out on a trial fly?



Well, we've got the settling cage up. I haven't got them trap trained yet, but it's usually around the first of March when we get them out the first time.


----------

